# pyTiVo Photos not displayed



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

I've installed pyTivo and the video serving is great! I can't seem to get the photos to display, however. I did install the Python Imaging Library and am looking under Music, Photos & More.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, what _are_ you seeing? And what does it say in your pyTivo console or log file? How about your pyTivo.conf?


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> So, what _are_ you seeing? And what does it say in your pyTivo console or log file? How about your pyTivo.conf?


I see nothing (except the "normal TiVo stuff) in the Music/Photos folder. Here are the contents of my pyTivo.conf file in which I see no reference to a Photo folder:

[Admin]
type = admin

[My Videos]
type = video
path = F:\Tivo

[Server]
port = 9032
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg_mp2.exe


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, that would explain it. If you want a reference to a Photo share, you have to add it yourself. Just like every other share type.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, that would explain it. If you want a reference to a Photo share, you have to add it yourself. Just like every other share type.


How's that done?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Um...

[pics]
type = photo
path = whatever


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

duhh...

I tried that previously but didn't work because I can't type.

Now it works!
Thanks.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm having a similar issue. I can see the folders and the photo's but it won't display them. It shows a cracked picture frame instead.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

MANOWAR©;6220486 said:


> I'm having a similar issue. I can see the folders and the photo's but it won't display them. It shows a cracked picture frame instead.


Me too. Are you also on Windows Vista?


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

AZ_Tivo said:


> Me too. Are you also on Windows Vista?


I've tried it on both Vista Ultimate and XP Pro. Same results. It seems to be missing a setting somewhere but I don't know where.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MANOWAR©;6220486 said:


> I'm having a similar issue. I can see the folders and the photo's but it won't display them. It shows a cracked picture frame instead.


Did you install the Python Imaging Library?


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Did you install the Python Imaging Library?


Yeah, but is there something I have to do after that or should it just work? I just noticed all my photos are .jpg not jpeg, could that cause it?

from here right?
http://www.pythonware.com/products/pil/index.htm


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

heres my config file if it helps.

[Admin]
type = admin
tivo_mak = ********
togo_path = C:\Documents and Settings\MANOWAR\My Documents\My Videos

[My Videos]
type = video
path = C:\Documents and Settings\MANOWAR\My Documents\My Videos

[My Photos]
type = photo
path = D:\Photos

[Server]
port = 9032
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg_mp2.exe

[My Music]
type = music
path = D:\Music


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MANOWAR©;6220601 said:


> Yeah, but is there something I have to do after that or should it just work?


It should just work.



> _I just noticed all my photos are .jpg not jpeg, could that cause it?_


No.



> _from here right?
> http://www.pythonware.com/products/pil/index.htm_


Yes.



> _heres my config file if it helps._


Looks OK. How about the output from your console or log file?


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> It should just work.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Ok, just figured out you have to stop the service to run console and I got this. message.

"warning, you don't have the C version of name mapper installed!! I'm disabling cheetahs UseStackFrames Option as it is painfully slow with pythons version of name mapper. you should get a copy of cheetah with the compiled C version of name mapper installed.

I also noticed while I was in console mode the photos showed up on my tivo??


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

With Tivo Desktop, you can publish a folder containing shortcuts to photos. When I try this with ptTivo, the photos don't appear on the Tivo. Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MANOWAR©;6221211 said:


> Ok, just figured out you have to stop the service to run console


If you're running it as a service, there should be a log file with the same output as would be on the console.



> _and I got this. message.
> 
> "warning, you don't have the C version of name mapper installed!! [etc.]"_


Yes, that's normal; ignore it.



> _I also noticed while I was in console mode the photos showed up on my tivo??_


That suggests to me that you installed the Python Imaging Library in such a way that it's accessible to your normal login account, but not to the account in which you're running it as a service. You may have to reinstall it to ensure that it's available to all users.

I personally never run pyTivo as a service, so I may not be able to guide you much further.



mazman said:


> With Tivo Desktop, you can publish a folder containing shortcuts to photos. When I try this with ptTivo, the photos don't appear on the Tivo. Is there a workaround for this?


Just make as many shares as you need, pointing directly to the folders where the pictures are. Or you could use filesystem-level links instead of shortcuts.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> If you're running it as a service, there should be a log file with the same output as would be on the console.
> 
> Yes, that's normal; ignore it.
> 
> ...


Ok, I did all that and now it works. Thanks for all your help. :up:


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I had to delete all files in PIL folder manually and reinstall it. It works now. I think it is same as Tivo desktop. 

I do like the Photos 2.0 app from Tivos. The pictures comes out better on THD.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm having the cracked icon for pics too, I originally started with python 2.7.3 64 bit and 64 bit PIL. I then tried 32 bit of both apps. In pyTivo console i am getting the following. Everything has been rebooted multiple times and PIL 32 bit is installed. I am more than willing to do some reading if you can point me in the right direction.

INFOyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 11:37:22] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=176&Height=120&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 11:37:22] code 404, message Not Found

[Server]
port = 9032
ffmpeg = C:\pytivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
tivo_username = xxx
tdcat = C:\pytivo\bin\tdcat.exe
tivodecode = C:\pytivo\bin\tivodecode.exe
tivo_password = xxx
tivo_mak = xxx
togo_path = T:\

[My Music]
path = M:\Master iTunes Database\iTunes Media\Music
type = music

[My Movies]
type = video
path = N:\

[My Pictures]
type = photo
path = P:\

[My Tivo Recordings]
path = T:\
type = video

[My Videos]
path = V:\
type = video


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd need more of the log file (preferably an entire session) to diagnose.

But you might want to try upgrading to the latest pyTivo, since the photo plugin no longer depends on PIL, but will work as long as (a recent version of) FFmpeg is available (but PIL is still preferred).


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

I just did a full new reinstall cause of push issues I was having. I'm new to pyTivo, been using for about a month. never tried the photos till now. Let me get another log file as soon as some transfers are done. Thanks for the help. You want my pyTivo.conf file too?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You just posted your pyTivo.conf.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

[Server]
port = 9032
ffmpeg = C:\pytivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
tivo_username = xxx
tdcat = C:\pytivo\bin\tdcat.exe
tivodecode = C:\pytivo\bin\tivodecode.exe
tivo_password = xxx
tivo_mak = xxx
togo_path = T:\

[My Music]
path = M:\Master iTunes Database\iTunes Media\Music
type = music

[My Movies]
type = video
path = N:\

[My Pictures]
type = photo
path = P:\

[My Tivo Recordings]
path = T:\
type = video

[My Videos]
path = V:\
type = video

INFO: pyTivo:Last modified: Sat Dec 22 01:45:42 2012
INFO: pyTivoython: 2.7.3
INFO: pyTivo:System: Windows-2008ServerR2-6.1.7601-SP1
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Movies
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Music
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Pictures
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Tivo Recordings
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Videos
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Alex's
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:James'
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Josh's
INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:57] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:57] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.27 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:57] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryC
ontainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.177 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:57] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=748000190255B62 HTTP/1.1
" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Videos&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=748000190255B62 HTTP/1.1"
200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Tivo%20Recordings&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=748000190255B62
HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Movies&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=748000190255B62 HTTP/1.1"
200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 19:35:59] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Music&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=748000190255B62 HTTP/1.1" 2
00 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:42] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1
.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:43] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=12&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/
1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&De
tails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=11&D
etails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0006.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0007.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0010.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0011.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0012.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0013.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0014.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0015.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0016.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:50] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0017.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0006.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0007.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0010.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0011.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0012.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0013.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0014.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0015.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0016.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:51] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0017.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:52] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:52] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=176&Height=120&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Item&Url=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0005.JPG&
Details=Optimal HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:54] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-
03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0005.JPG&AnchorOffset=-1&ItemCount=1&Deta
ils=Optimal&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:54] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:54] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:57] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-
03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0005.JPG&ItemCount=1&Details=Optimal&Form
at=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:57] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:57] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0006.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-
03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0006.JPG&ItemCount=1&Details=Optimal&Form
at=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:58] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:36:58] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0007.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:00] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&Details=Optimal&Format
=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:00] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:00] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=176&Height=120&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 19:37:04] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Flush
Server HTTP/1.0" 200 -


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Still not really revealing. Maybe if you turned on debug?

You need a much more recent version of pyTivo if you want to try the FFmpeg mode. I just added that last week.

I'm actually pretty puzzled by 404 on a JPG request without a corresponding ERROR line in the log. I have to wonder if it's failing in httpserver.py and never getting to the photo plugin. Hmm.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

i'll try the debug and update pytivo then. Thanks will post back


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

not sure this is much better, updated pytivo with new files added debug=True

INFO: pyTivo:Last modified: Sun Feb 10 03:11:58 2013
INFO: pyTivoython: 2.7.3
INFO: pyTivo:System: Windows-2008ServerR2-6.1.7601-SP1
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Movies
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Music
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Pictures
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Tivo Recordings
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Videos
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Josh's
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:James'
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Alex's
INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [12/Feb/2013 21:27:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.177 [12/Feb/2013 21:27:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:27:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.27 [12/Feb/2013 21:27:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryC
ontainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:01] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1
.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:01] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=12&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/
1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:02] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&De
tails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:02] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=11&D
etails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0006.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0007.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0011.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0010.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0012.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0013.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0014.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0015.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0016.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0017.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=176&Height=120&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:03] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Item&Url=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0005.JPG&
Details=Optimal HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-24%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-
03-24%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0005.JPG&AnchorOffset=-1&ItemCount=1&Deta
ils=Optimal&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:06] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [12/Feb/2013 21:28:06] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-24%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0005.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

As I look at the log more closely, I see that a slash has gone missing in the actual picture request. The question now is, why...


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

Let me know what you need or want me to try.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

any ideas?


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

Anyone have any ideas on how to get my photos to display?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jgaver said:


> any ideas?


The problem is due to your use of top-level directories as the share paths. pyTivo is not handling this condition correctly. I'll work on it...

P.S. It's remarkable that no one has reported this before, TTBOMK. It's not due to any recent changes in pyTivo.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

updated to the latest 2 days ago still getting a 404 error when trying to view pictures anyone have any suggestions?

INFO: pyTivo:Last modified: Sun Feb 17 15:00:00 2013
INFO: pyTivoython: 2.7.3
INFO: pyTivo:System: Windows-2008ServerR2-6.1.7601-SP1
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Movies
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Music
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Pictures
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Tivo Recordings
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Videos
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Josh's
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:James'
INFO: pyTivo.beacon:Alex's
INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [21/Feb/2013 14:38:47] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:38:47] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.177 [21/Feb/2013 14:38:47] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.27 [21/Feb/2013 14:38:47] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryC
ontainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.178 [21/Feb/2013 14:38:47] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1
.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:17] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2
F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=12&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/
1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-26%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=0&De
tails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-26%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=No
&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&ItemCount=9&De
tails=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0031.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0032.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0033.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0034.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0035.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0036.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0037.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0038.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:20] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0039.JPG?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=10%3A11&Format=
image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:21] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:21] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Item&Url=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-03-26%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0031.JPG&
Details=Optimal HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:21] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0031.JPG?Width=176&Height=120&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:23] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Query
Container&Container=My%20Pictures%2F2011-03-26%20Steelhead%20March-11&Recurse=Ye
s&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Pictures2011-
03-26%2520Steelhead%2520March-11%2FIMG_0031.JPG&AnchorOffset=-1&ItemCount=1&Deta
ils=Optimal&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:23] code 404, message Not Found
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:23] "GET /My%20Pictures2011-03-26%2
0Steelhead%20March-11/IMG_0031.JPG?Width=634&Height=432&PixelShape=10%3A11&Forma
t=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.1.176 [21/Feb/2013 14:39:27] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Flush
Server HTTP/1.0" 200 -


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jgaver said:


> anyone have any suggestions?


Like I said, you can stop using top-level directories (like "P:\") for your share paths.


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

They are all network shares, would it be best to address it as a full path \\pc\share\path?


----------



## jgaver (Dec 31, 2003)

That did it. Thanks. Referencing the full share instead of mapping the networked drive took care of it.


----------

